# Twilight sleep



## synonimous_anonymous (May 31, 2010)

Not pregnant yet but looking at some of the risks.

My wife is 40 and quite healthy. Unfortunately, she has thin veins in parts of her brain and the doctor (Specialist) said that she should avoid pressure (As in the pressure on the veins.) which I imagine are quite a lot during child birth.

My wife's friends have all said "Twilight sleep" is the way to go. There are several hospitals that do this. There are many mothers that work up to a week before delivery, get knocked out, have their baby and are back home the following day.

I just learned of this now. I'm wondering if painless delivery is a good option for my wife if she were to become pregnant to avoid pressure on the veins. She also has issues with her eyes (She's not allowed to go diving) which means she may lose her sight with too much pressure.

Any advice?


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

No. Twilight sleep is really outdated, unless it's a new thing with an old name. 

Women thrash and feel pain during TS, they just don't remember it. One reason doctors discontinued it was b/c women thrashed uncontrollably. Also, it is not good for the baby b/c the drugs get into the baby's bloodstream fast. 

I cannot imagine that there is anyway to push out a baby without a lot of internal pressure--short periods of holding one's breath (like 10 seconds) while pushing are required, basically. This is a question for the ob/gyn. Does hers believe she can bear a pregnancy? The fluid volume alone in one's bloodstream goes up a lot in pg and high blood pressure is a common risk, esp. for older moms. You'd best be talking to the OB about this situation.


----------



## synonimous_anonymous (May 31, 2010)

I guess it's just a new name for an old method. Many of my wife's friends have done it.

My wife said that the pressure around her eyes is what bothers her the most. However, her doctor said that if something bad happens, surgery to correct the problem is fast and safe and can be done right after giving birth. My wife has low blood pressure...so I don't know how her body would handle higher blood pressure. I guess the doctor can better answer that question.


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm confused. I thought I read on another post you were worried about her potentially cheating or something.


----------



## TNgirl232 (Oct 5, 2008)

The other option would be a c-section.


----------



## synonimous_anonymous (May 31, 2010)

Atholk said:


> I'm confused. I thought I read on another post you were worried about her potentially cheating or something.


Yes, that's correct. However, we've had unprotected sex since then and with everything that's going on I'm worried that she might have gotten pregnant. Her PMS has started but no flow yet. If pregnant my wife said she wanted to be in twilight sleep and I wasn't sure what that was. If she's not pregnant then I don't have to worry about that...yet.


----------

